# Pizza Toppings you would suggest



## pdt816 (Feb 15, 2001)

Been making a lot of homemade pizzas lately.

Anyone have any great ideas to put on pizza you'd like to share with the rest of us.

If you haven't tried marinated artichoke hearts, you really should.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

PDT:

I love homemade pizza too. Artichoke hearts are great. Asparagus tips, ham, and pineapple are good too. Blanch the asparagus before topping the pizza. Add a bit of cheddar to your cheese mix.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Hmmm after mowing the lawn for the last two hours I am absolutely craving veggie pizza, also have some asparagus on hand and I've never put on pizza, going to try --thanks for the tip on blanching!

[ May 05, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Asparagus, baby fresh artichokes, shrooms, red bell pepper, onions.....mozz with parmesan and sauce or no sauce...

I like calamata olives, tomatoes, basil, onions and shrooms 

the ham pineapple onion shroom mozz is a super combo. I quit doing green peppers years ago, too rough on my stomach


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I often use phyllo too!

My current favourite on a thin crusted grilled pizza is pear, brie, a little cracked pepper and fresh thyme. A little drizzle of a good olive oil...

In the oven right now is smoked chicken and gouda with red onion.

One of my favourites is the standard (for down here) BBQ chicken with cheddar, red onion.

Fresh mozzarella, roma tomatoes, fresh basil and a drizzle of OO is always a good one!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I've got an interesting recipe with shrimp, cocktail sauce, and cream cheese in addition to the usual mozarella. I bet it would be fabulous on phyllo!

Do you pre-bake the phyllo?


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Phyllo? Very interesting, but I can see how that would make a great pizza with fruit (pears, etc.), nuts, and gorgonzola.

Cream cheese, shrimp, and cocktail sauce on pizza? That's an appetizer I used to make..interesting thought to put it on pizza!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I have lots of pizza favorites, but I think the tops would have to be hawaiian with BBQ chicken and alfredo (instead of tomato sauce). I also like making pizza on pita bread with lots of cheddar, mozza, parm and feta and mushrooms, salami, pepperoni and ham.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I like spinach, feta cheese, calamata olives, and artichoke hearts on pizza. I'll sometimes use phyllo instead of your basic pizza crust. 


Svadhisthana


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

What about tandoori chicken [sear first] with roasted peppers ,smoked cheese and topped with fresh rocket dressed in olive oil and balsamic....yummy!! 
and another favourite is fresh trout with brie,spanish onions, ricotta and blanched spinach with lots of cracked pepper and squeeze of lemon juice after its cooked


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Youla,

Tandoori is made in a hot hot oven. Is that what you mean by _[sear first]_?

I am also mindful of your combination. I would stick with Indian foodstuffs at that point.

Tikka would also probably be a good idea.

Any thoughts?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

In one my classes, I have the students marinade eggplants, onions, red peppers, garlic and tomatoe slices in balsamic vinegar and olive oil, then broil it then top individual pizzas with the veggies, kalamata olives and fresh goat cheese some mozzerella if you must have the pully cheese and drizzle some olive oil and fresh basil and oregano. 
Then for dessert we make apple, brown sugar, and walnuts sauteed in butter.We place that on top pizza dough with some really good cheddar cheese and make our dessert pizza. 
It is always a hit.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How about a combination of arugula and prosciutto! and a crust to die for.

1 package active dry yeast
1 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 cup warm water
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup semolina flour
1 tablespoon salt
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, plus oil for brushing
------------
1 1/2 cups (6 oz) grated skim milk mozzarella cheese
6 tablespoons coarsely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
12 thin slices prosciutto di Parma
1 bunch arugula, stemmed, rinsed, spun dry, and cut in julienne

Dissolve the yeast and sugar in 1/2 cup of the warm water. Let stand 5 minutes, or until foamy.

To make this dough by hand, mix together the flour, semolina, and salt in a large bowl. Make a well in the center and add the yeast mixture, the remaining water, and the oil. Work the liquid into the flour until you can no longer stir it. Turn it onto a lightly floured work surface and knead adding flour as needed, until dough is smooth and not sticky, about 8 to 10 minutes.

Shape into a ball and put in a lightly oiled bowl. Cover and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes. Punch down the dough and divide it into 6 pieces. Form into balls, cover and let rise for 45 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F with a pizza stone inside. If you don't have a pizza stone, line a baking sheet with parchment paper and sprinkle with a little cornmeal.

Roll the dough into 8-inch circles. Place each round on cornmeal-dusted pizza paddle to assemble. Brush with olive oil and sprinkle with mozzarella and Parmigiano-Reggiano. Slide onto the pizza stone and bake for 10 minutes, or until the edges are golden brwn. Remove from the oven and immediately top with prosciutto and a large pinch of arugula. Serve at once.--Serves 6.

Note: The semolina in the crust gives it a crackery texture; substitute all-purpose flour if you want a softer crust.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

This is major carbo-loading, but still yummy. Sliced par-boiled potatoes, caramelized onions, fontina and/or parmesan cheese and herb of choice (usually thyme for me).


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Kimmie, try that with some balsamic vinegar drizzled on the crust and some roasted pine nuts, it's a great combination!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Do you have them make the pizza dough in class too? Could you post the dough recipe you use? Kimmie, copied yours too...looks great.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

Dear POOH,I dont have a tandoor, it would work in a really hot oven, I sear the chicken on a chargrill or a hotplate...I know what your're saying about keeping the ingredients indian,,,but try this combination it works really well, its a great seller! and remember its a pizza! 

[ May 14, 2001: Message edited by: youla ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

SeattleDeb,
I do have a pizza dough we work on in class. I have that book,"Cooking Essentials" at work so I will post the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Youla,

Yes! Tandoori on a chargrill does work. I even tried it outside on a hibachi type thing. It works too.

Who has a tandoor oven at home? It's one of my dreams!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Greg, sounds wonderful!


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

SeattleDeb,
Here is the pizza dough recipe. It is a professional recipe. It works very nicely. 

Yeild about 3 lb
Cornmeal as needed
18 oz water
1/2 oz compressed yeast
2 oz Extra virgin olive oil
1 3/4 lb flour (hard wheat)
1/2 oz salt
Line baking pans with parchment paper then
scatter the cornmeal on it.
Combine the water, yeast and oil until dissolved. Add the flour and salt. Mic the sough until smooth and elastic. Cover bowl and ferment fdor 75 minutes. Punch down and scale at 10 oz per pizza or 6 oz for individual pizzas.. Flatten after inittal pan proof and stretch and shape into a dosc. Pan proof another 30 minutes. before adding the toppings. Bake at 450F for 25-30 minutesin oven or directly on the hearth.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks Lorraine!!


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

I do a foccacia or whole wheat pizza crust topped with steamed spinach, shallots, mushrooms, herbs and diced tomatoes. Sometimes I do a thin sliced and steamed potato with carmelized onions and pesto.

Or sometimes tomatoes, garlic, basil, oregano, peppers, onions and/or mushrooms.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Lorraine,

Originally quoted by you:

For everyone's benefit, are these weighed or in fluid oz?

and Markdchef,

Your toppings look pretty good. Can I have a slice?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

It is a professional recipe and is all weighed.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Lorraine.


----------

